# New Pigeon Owner



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi everyone my name is Nicole and I am 15 years old. HUGE animal lover. 
Today I got two pigeons from a breeder. Not sure of the sexes though. Is there a sure way to tell? 
Also I was wondering since they are homing pigeons when can I let them out of the cage? If they are female is there a risk that they will return pregnant? I dont want that! Becaue doesnt the father have to help with the babies? Does that mean I could end up with a male coming back with them? And what if they end up both male? Can they live together if they have grown up together? Can I let them out to fly or will they go and start a family somewere else? sorry if I sound dumb but I am just new to this all. Any other suggestions and comments will be gratefully accepted.

And here are pictures of my two. Name suggestions?


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Well welcome to*

the happy life of having pigeons in your life..

First off I am no expert in the owning of pigeons. I have only 1 of which I have had for a year almost..He was rescued after being attacked by a hawk..He became to attached to us humans and the thought of releasing him to be lunch for Mr. hawk was not a option. 

"Not sure of the sexes though. Is there a sure way to tell? " I believe the best way to tell the difference in sexes is (egg laying of course) But the other way is that the male pigeon will dance and coo- a lot.. 

"Also I was wondering since they are homing pigeons when can I let them out of the cage? "

Personally I would not let them out to fly free ever. But that is just me.. I know they need to get used to your outside area where they can see around them and take mental notes of trees and buildings so they would know where to come home to.. If you just let them out, they most likely won't come back.. also have read on here some where that you should never let them out with a full crop.. They need to have a reason to return home(food). Maybe a screened top cage where they can see their surroundings and take them outside to see whats around them and then maybe down the street to a park and back home without letting them out.. I would do it several times before a release.. There are threads on here explaining how to go about training them for release and skills you need to know for their safe return home... Someone will come along to explain it all in more detail and to direct you in the right place for information..

As for them getting along if they are both males, yes they can remain friends(siblings) 

Where do you live? Where did you get your birds from? There are resources for everything you need to know to keep your pigeons healthly and happy. I would suggest reading as much as possible.. 

Oh one more thing I think your pigeons are very cute .. Your white pigeon will stand out as far as hawks (predators) when flying , I would never fly my birds especially a white one... 

Andi


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I had a look at your pic. They are still very young - can see by the beaks and cere. If you would want to fly them I would read up on this site about trap training etc before you can let them out.

I would not feed them the bread - you need to go and buy some racing pigeon mix at the feed store.

Enjoy your birds


----------



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

But they are old enough to be away from the nest right?? How old do you think they are? I will take the bred out tommorow. The food they have is what the breeder has been feeding all the pigeons. If thats not ok I will get some tommorw,I gotta go by hamster food anyway. Also is hay at the bottom ok? Do they need a box or anything to get into?
Turns out I will not be letting them out to fly because if they both are girls I do not want them returning home pregnant with a male.Also because the white one will stand out more making her more likely to be attacked by a bigger bird. Of course they still need exercise so do you think getting their wing clipped would be a good idea?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes they seem old enough, pigeons dont like sleeping in the open, you should build them a nest box or V perches, search it on this site using the search function above, there are many pictures.

They look around 4 weeks old and I doubt if the person you got them from has flown them yet, so you could fly them from your loft

Its very seldom that they will bring back birds with them or even less likely that they will get pregnant while being out - they will only mate in the loft.

Yes, if you have hawks etc that will be a problem.

I do not think you should clip their wings they need to fly about the loft.

If you finally decide never to let them out you need to consider an avairy built on the side of the loft so they can stretch their wings and fly around a bit in the sunlight, birds do need sunlight for Vitamins.

If you do decide to let them out they should be kept in the loft for at least 3 weeks, in that time you can practise your trap training. search this site again there are many tips, if you would like to know how I can help you there as well

I really hope this helps!!!


----------



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

You say they will not bring any back with them but there mom actually came back to the breeders with the others when they were out flying. I am not sure they are girls so I guess I just need to wait and see? If they are boys they will make noise and the girls will..not? When do the boys start making noise?
They have not been flown yet I know that. I dont have room to build an aviary so I guess I should wait a month or two then let them out? 

Once they are out when will they come back? How do I get them back? 
I have there cage next to my rabbits in the back yard in an fenced in area so would it be safe just to leave the door to the cage open so they can come back when they are ready? And just close it at night? Should they be in by night? 

SO sorry for all these questions

Im gonna get a pigeon book tommorow that I saw today and read through it.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

For basic pigeon keeping you dont have to buy a book. ALL the info you need is right here.

If you look just above the posts there is a search function wich will answer almost all you questions, or ask them right here - we have great moderators that never let any question go unanswered.

To start learning about training go to the homing and racing pigeon threads there are sticky threads there that explain how to start your training etc. as well as more advanced tips.

If anything is not clear just ask.

It will be a while yet before you will be able to tell the sexes, at least about 6 weeks or so - and then still is difficult. Some more experianced people or a vet can tell by feeling the spaces in the bones.

Oh and by the way - hay is not the best floor covering as it can harbour insects and keeps inthe damp. I clear hard floor is the best so you can clean it, although some people keep it covered in sand, gravel etc for easy cleaning.

Remember to get insect spray from the pet shop, look for a label that says for lice, mites etc.


----------



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

What spray do you suggest? Is it for the cage or birds?
Under the hay is plyboard is that better or not? I can lift the boards right out but then it would be wire floor. Is that bad? 
Im gonna go read the sticky on training them now.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

For the birds and loft, some people use a spray, others a dip and others sevin dust. I cannot comment on the brands as we get different stuff here.

What I do is dip them twice a year with Duramitex and use an avain spray every now and again to keep the lice in check.

I use the Duramitex to paint the inside of the loft twice a year as well.

You can use the earch function to find brand names search fot lice in the search bar you will get many many threads


----------



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

Is wire ok instead of hay? Or will it hurt the feet?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

If you want the poop to fall through I would rather use a grid, you can buy them from stores, the slats should be close enough so that the feet can rest comfortably on them. They have tough feet so it will not bother them. They will only spend time on the floor occasionlly when feeding etc. That is why comfortable perches are a must!!! there are perch pics on the site - remember pigeons like to sit on flat surfaces NOT on round poles like a parrot or a budgie!

I dont know much about wire, never used it, the problem would be that its flexible thus a foot can fall through it and in a struggle to get out the bird can tear its leg *BUT* I am sure some people do use wire grates just fine I would use closely spaced wire though.

I am sure you can use plyboard, it will just need cleaning often and replaced every now and again. I have a cement floor so I can hose it out and scrub it down. Use what works best for you!!!

I also see that you have an open watercontainer - the problem with that is that they tend to poop into the water. there are two very easy ways to sort that out. One is to use a large plastic bottle - I use 5 liter mineral water bottles - and cut a hole on the side about 7 cm up so that they can stick their heads into the bottle to drink. When its ben used a few times and is dirty I just throw it away. Two - you can buy waterers from a pet shop made for birds, looks sort of like a tent


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

The youngsters are absolutely adorable.

Do you have access to an avian vet or rehabber? I would make sure you find one, for emergencies.

I would make sure to read, read, read, and learn as much as you can about training before you release them, if you still intend on releasing them. If not, give them a nice roomy aviary where they can excercise. It would be best to start with at least 4 birds, if you are going to fly them.

Here is an example of a great pigeon seed, the one in your picture seems to be missing quite alot of seeds: 

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Here is a link to care of pet pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848

one for homing pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760


Hi Jiggs,

Thank you for all the wonderful information you have provided.


----------

